# odd flaking at hairline



## VeeJai (Feb 7, 2007)

for the past few months i've noticed an odd flaking of my scalp near my hairline. it only goes in about a half inch and its not dandruff. it looks like my whole scalp is peeling up? no amount of oil has helped. even when i wash it still flakes. any tips?


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Feb 7, 2007)

Sounds like you may have a build up on your scalp...clarifying should do the trick


----------



## dimpalz (Feb 7, 2007)

I get this too. I was gonna start a thread but I couldnt be bothered lol. I only seem to get it in the winter and no amount of clarifying or oiling helps, it appears sometimes straight after I wash or around day 3. When I was relaxed my stylist told me it was the cold weather and because I BCed in June and never saw it I thought it was the relaxer, but once the temp dropped it came back with a vengance. I don't have any advice (sorry) but I'm currently trying that ORS braid and loc (?) scalp oil. It's light yellow and comes in an applicator bottle, it has the consistency of melting vaseline, it keeps it at bay for a few days but that's all. Sorry I couldn't be of more help I just wanted to let u know ur not the only one


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 7, 2007)

This has been happening to me too lately since it started getting colder here.  I was trying to figure out what I was doing wrong, oil, more washing, nothing has helped.  I even put hydrocortisone on it yesterday (that actually helped stopped the itching) but I don't know what to do.  It's only around the hairline for me.


----------



## Dual (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes I had the very same or at least a similar problem.  Im also suffering with hair loss/serious shedding at the moment but thats another story, my doctors have run blood tests they think its possibly anaemia or thyroid issues.

But my scalp flaking started about 4 months ago, its was terrible. HUGE and I mean HUGE flakes of skin on my scalp which I could lift up using the end of a tail comb. Every minute I was in the mirror removing them or examining my scalp. Plus it was itching like a b***h.

If I could take my hair off I could literally peel a complete new scalp off my head!!  

I tried Sulfur 8 etc to no avail, keracare dry scalp etc etc but nothing was stopping it.  Its alomost like my scalp was growing another scalp. Id lift off some scales and within a couple of hours new scales/flakes would be right back. But my scalp wasnt dry which was odd. The flakes (or scales as I referred to them) were oily, not dry.  

Anyway I stopped using all the products I was using on my scalp and skin and on advice from my mum just used 100% pure natural products.

I use Castor oil, EVOO and 100% pure unrefinded coconut oil mixed together and massaged into my scalp. I do this morning and night and then put my hair away. This has more or less has stopped it in its tracks.  When I used to wash my hair the flakes would re-appear immediately or best case within a couple of days, now it takes a good week before they start showing and thats when I know I need to wash it anyway.  If I get the itches I use tea tree oil and the itching disappears in seconds. the tea tree doesnt smell great though!

Its working for me so Im sticking to it.  

I still use my Curls Milkshake and Curls quenched mositurizer spray (and on occasion my mixed chicks) on the ends of my hair to give that no frizz bounce but I do not put it on my scalp. 

I also found I was trying to "pick" away the flakes off my scalp that I could see and I was pulling loads of hair out with it so I had to stop.

I should also point out my wasnt just hairline mine was all over the crown.


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 7, 2007)

Dual said:
			
		

> Yes I had the very same or at least a similar problem. Im also suffering with hair loss/serious shedding at the moment but thats another story, my doctors have run blood tests they think its possibly anaemia or thyroid issues.
> 
> But my scalp flaking started about 4 months ago, its was terrible. HUGE and I mean HUGE flakes of skin on my scalp which I could lift up using the end of a tail comb. Every minute I was in the mirror removing them or examining my scalp. Plus it was itching like a b***h.
> 
> ...


 
Dual these are great tips. What did you use to wash your hair?


----------



## Dual (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Ms Lala

im currently using T-Gel by neutrogena.  Its specifically for scalp conditions, dermatitis, psorasis, severe dandruff etc.  Its isnt doing me any harm and Im not irritated by it. I only wash my hair once per week anyway.

The only thing is I have noticed is a few more gray hairs than usual and I have read that Coal Tar which is the active ingredient in T-Gel can occasionally give you a few gray hairs. I lather it up and leave it on for about 5-7 minutes whilst i shower myself. I then use a moisturing shampoo afterwards as it can dry your hair out. I tried Head & Shoulders for dandruff and it was naff!

But the gray hairs are only a few and hopefully i can stop using it once my scalp issues clear up. Id rather have a few gray hairs than an awful looking scalp!  

I then condition with Curls coconut conditioner I add more coconut oil and EVOO to it though.

I also use coconut oil on my face, has worked very well for me, totally none irritating and moisturising.


----------



## InnerSoul (Feb 7, 2007)

I think it's buildup from hair products along with the winter wind!! my face is always flaking and I am seeing dandruff alot now that winter is here. I even clarify and I still have the itchy scalp too... back in the summer/fall... no dandruff.. but as sure as the winter comes.. watch out skin and scalp.


----------



## reallynow (Feb 7, 2007)

Dual said:
			
		

> Hi Ms Lala
> 
> *im currently using T-Gel by neutrogena.* Its specifically for scalp conditions, dermatitis, psorasis, severe dandruff etc. Its isnt doing me any harm and Im not irritated by it. I only wash my hair once per week anyway.
> 
> ...


 
I have the same thing going on, flaking right at my hair line in the front.  I started using the T-Gel about a month ago and it is working like a champ.  Monday night I washed and found not one but two gray hairs, lol.  I didn't really think anything about it, but the coal tar could be the culprit.  I'm not mad the T-Gel has really helped.


----------



## TemiLnd (Feb 7, 2007)

VeeJai said:
			
		

> for the past few months i've noticed an odd flaking of my scalp near my hairline. it only goes in about a half inch and its not dandruff. it looks like my whole scalp is peeling up? no amount of oil has helped. even when i wash it still flakes. any tips?


 
I have always had that problem. But ever since I started using my sulphur mix, it seems to have vanished. Completely! My mix contains both castor, EVOO and coconut oil so one or all has solved the problem.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd suggest you see a dermatologist or dermatopathologist.  I'm seeing one now who's given me foams/creams that has stopped the itching/flaking.  I'm hoping it will help my lil baldy patches at my hairline/temples grow back in (or at least stop falling out!) too.


----------



## VeeJai (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks ladies. my scalp doesn't itch at all.


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Feb 7, 2007)

I have this problem too, but it's all over my scalp.  I shampoo with T-Gel shampoo and put a little Qhemet Alma and Olive Heavy Cream on my scalp.  It's a one-two punch for my flakes.  I just learned (and did) this last week and my scalp is still flake-free!


----------



## Sistaslick (Feb 7, 2007)

Whimsy said:
			
		

> I'd suggest you see a dermatologist or dermatopathologist.  I'm seeing one now who's given me foams/creams that has stopped the itching/flaking.  I'm hoping it will help my lil baldy patches at my hairline/temples grow back in (or at least stop falling out!) too.




I agree, you should see a medical professional who'll be able to rule out any serious causes of the flaking.  Also, your facial cleanser may be too strong for your hairline.  Alot of times people have dry scalp/hair right around the front hairline and their facial cleanser is the culprit.


----------



## chayil0427 (Feb 7, 2007)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> I agree, you should see a medical professional who'll be able to rule out any serious causes of the flaking. Also, your facial cleanser may be too strong for your hairline. Alot of times people have dry scalp/hair right around the front hairline and their facial cleanser is the culprit.


 
This is what I was going to suggest. The skin at the hairline is a lot more delicate than that on your face and your facial cleaners could be stripping your hair line and causing severe dryness and flaking. This is especially true if you're using medicated cleaners or those with a high ratio of surfectants.

Chayil


----------



## sugaplum (Feb 7, 2007)

reallynow said:
			
		

> I have the same thing going on, flaking right at my hair line in the front.  I started using the T-Gel about a month ago and it is working like a champ.  Monday night I washed and found not one but two gray hairs, lol.  I didn't really think anything about it, but the coal tar could be the culprit.  I'm not mad the T-Gel has really helped.



I second the T-Gel.  My fiance has the same problem with his scalp. He's tried the clarifying and oiling...it just does nothing.   But now that he's using the T-Gel, he has zero flakes.  I know what you mean by it not being dandruff just weird looking flakes.  I kid you not, after one use of the T-Gel his flakes were gone.   He washes with it twice a day and he lets the shampoo stay on his head for 2 minutes before rinsing.  The results are amazing.


----------



## Sistaslick (Feb 7, 2007)

chayil0427 said:
			
		

> This is what I was going to suggest. The skin at the hairline is a lot more delicate than that on your face and your facial cleaners could be stripping your hair line and causing severe dryness and flaking. This is especially true if you're *using medicated cleaners *or those with a high ratio of surfectants.
> 
> Chayil



like me  My face is crisp after washes.  I'm so sensitive to oil on my face that if I don't get it off with something strong then all hell breaks loose.   I always moisturize my hairline after washing my face b/c I have to make sure the cleanser hits the edge of my face and up into my hairline a bit.   Or else my face will breakout right where I stop along that line.  So I know allll about dry hairlines.


----------



## VeeJai (Feb 7, 2007)

I use the OCM and I don't let the oil get up into my hairline. I also clarified and still nothing. I think it's seasonal too.


----------

